# Nubian Roman nose question...



## dhansen (Feb 24, 2013)

Are Nubian kids born with a "Roman nose" or does it develop within a few weeks or later?  I am wondering because I have a doe with a beautiful nubian head, but her kids rarely have that big Roman nose.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 24, 2013)

dhansen said:
			
		

> Are Nubian kids born with a "Roman nose" or does it develop within a few weeks or later?  I am wondering because I have a doe with a beautiful nubian head, but her kids rarely have that big Roman nose.


I assume, like with all of creation, genetic differences will cause each individual to look a bit different.  I have been to a few Nubian births, and the kids just have a "smaller" version of their parents heads.

Here are a couple of "head" photos of some new Nubian kids

This one is Mama and daughter just after birth.







Here are the Triplets






Hope that helps a bit.  

Do your kids have a different kind of nose? Like the Alpine or Nigerian goats?


----------



## dhansen (Feb 24, 2013)

No, they are all purebred Nubian and look like Nubians.  It's just that one of the moms has a big and protruding Roman nose.  I have not really seen this on any of her kids.


----------

